# Shutter Jig?



## sailer (Sep 11, 2004)

I live in the Central Florida area and as many of you know,we have been devastated by the recent hurricanes. (three in 1 month) My wife is now wanting me to build hurricane shutters for all the windows. We have been scurrying around trying to get plywood to nail up after each hurricane,and plywood is as scarce as hens teeth before the storm hits.

Does anyone out there know how I can make a jig to make for the router to make the slats needed for the shutters ?  

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kelly Alaskan (Sep 11, 2004)

Sailer, my kid sister and her family live in your area, so I am aware of your problem...plus our family spent three years on Guam decades ago, and lived through several typhoons, including one supertyphoon.

Check with the New Yankee Workshop--Norm made shutters for one of his projects 3 or 4 years ago. Also, August Home Publishing had a shuttered floor lamp/table project in one of its publications (I subscribe to both Workbench and Shop Notes) within the last year or so. Both of these projects included tips for building a jig to make the grooves for fixed slats, and I think one included moveable slats.


----------



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

*Answer to your question*

Here's a copy of a post to the same question I raised on woodnet forums. 

"I also was planning on making shutters eventually and was told of these plans http://www.woodline.com/Downloads/Plantation Shutters.pdf

Those plans use a router bit made by Woodline that cuts the curved profile for the slats. I ordered the bit set, but have yet to use it since I have so many other projects I want to do (Office Cabinets, coffee/end tables). It seems like a great deal of work to make shutters. 

I also found this link, http://www.smithandnoble.com/sn/product_detail.jsp?pageProdCat=-13374&ProductOID=3689635
if you want to get an idea of how much it would cost to purchase some. Purchased Shutters I saw these shutters used on This Old House. They seem to be priced decently. I may end up just buying some, since I'm feeling kinda lazy "


----------



## richard martin (Sep 12, 2004)

> in answer to you question---i once saw norm abrams on the new yanky workshop build a router jig for making the slots for a louvered door. you may try to contact that show, i think it is on "HGTV".
> 
> i hope this is of some help for you, and i hope that you folks are spared any further storms---one of those storms is always one too many


----------



## cbraby (Sep 12, 2004)

I recently read an article in a WOOD mag that was on making shutters for a corner lamp, the jig described in the article would probably be a good place to start in drawing up your own version.


----------



## Putzger (Sep 13, 2004)

"Way back When" the NYS did a double show on making shop jigs -- one of the jigs is a "Mortising Jig for Louver Slats". Other Router-jigs :rick: in the show included a hinge mortising jig, Jig for Shelf Support Holes, and a circle cutting jig. The best I can tell from looking at the measured drawings from that program, you'll have to look for "Jigs" at the New Yankee Workshop site to find it. (There is no specific ordering information included on either the drawing or the tape -- go figure


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Another source might be Fine Woodworking. Years ago, when they were a fairly new magazine, they did an article on a guy that did some restoration work at a historic site. One of the things he did was to restore some louvered doors. He used a router and a shop made jig to make new stiles. FW printed drawings and photos of the jig he made. Good luck.


----------



## sailer (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks guys for all your replies to my dilemma. I think I will be using some of the ideas given on the sites you all recommended.

And thank you all for your concern for us in the southern states and our weather this year.


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

The louvre jig made on NYW was in the 2 part program on jigs No 0101 & 0102.
They were the 1st 2 shows of the 13th season.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

sailer said:


> I live in the Central Florida area and as many of you know,we have been devastated by the recent hurricanes. (three in 1 month) My wife is now wanting me to build hurricane shutters for all the windows. We have been scurrying around trying to get plywood to nail up after each hurricane,and plywood is as scarce as hens teeth before the storm hits.
> 
> Does anyone out there know how I can make a jig to make for the router to make the slats needed for the shutters ?
> 
> Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


What type of tools do you have access to, please advise? Maybe a good email router tip...we also made shutters in the new series of the Router Workshop.


----------



## sailer (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a 3 1/4hp. Frued router (mounted under a table) and a 1 1/2 hp.router handheld,10" Table saw, 14"Bandsaw,10" sliding compound mitersaw,and various other hand and power tools. All this is set up in my garage,which is cluttered with other houshold junk. I have checked out some of the other sites from previous replies,but they are all for decorative indoor shutters. I would like to built some that are more substantial and practical for outdoor mounting.

Thanks
Sailer


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

sailer said:


> I have a 3 1/4hp. Frued router (mounted under a table) and a 1 1/2 hp.router handheld,10" Table saw, 14"Bandsaw,10" sliding compound mitersaw,and various other hand and power tools. All this is set up in my garage,which is cluttered with other houshold junk. I have checked out some of the other sites from previous replies,but they are all for decorative indoor shutters. I would like to built some that are more substantial and practical for outdoor mounting.
> 
> Thanks
> Sailer


Do you have a miter gauge for the router table? or we could use the tablesaw miter gauge. I going to use the miter gauge for the router on the tip.

Thanks,


----------



## sailer (Sep 11, 2004)

No, I don't have a mitre gauge for the router table. My router table consists of a board,sitting on two saw horses, with a Rousseau base plate mounted in it. I sent for your plans to build the table from your program but have not,as yet, built it.

Thanks for the quick response!
Sailer


----------



## richard martin (Sep 12, 2004)

your louver jig can be purchased from New Yankee Workshop for $39.95+tax
P.O. Box 9345, South Burlington, VT, 05407-9345 

it is a two part series #0101 &# 0102
hope that this is what you need...Sailer


----------

